# wild rice wine question



## sheskabob (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone ever make this? I followed a recipe from a wild wines book. 
My question is that the rice hasn't opened after addingboiling water at the beginning and 11 days of fermentation. Should I remove wild rice and boil to open? Or leave it as is. The rice is slightly crunchy as if underdone, but not hard as it would be without this extended soaking.
Here is wine details
10# turbinado sugar
4gal water
4.5 c raisins
12 c wildrice uncooked 
1 pkg cote de blanc

Recipe said to boil water. Add sugar. Then pour over raisins and rice.
Initial hydrometer 1.091.
Still fermenting with vigor at 11 days
Thanks!


----------



## jensmith (Mar 18, 2014)

I have not a clue. Best guess is leave it be. Some where there is a thread on sake. Look it up and maybe you will find an answere. At least they ferment rice. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## sheskabob (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to just leave it and see what happens. I'm not sure how relavent the sake recipes are because wild rice isn't actually rice its a water grass seed. But thanks for the encouragement to see this through and keep going, its one big and hopefully tasty experiment.


----------



## wildrice (Apr 4, 2014)

how did it work out?
thanks


----------



## sheskabob (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure yet. It is taking a really really long time in the primary fermentation stage. Probably because I didn't add yeast nutrient or energizer. Hydrometer is still changing so I haven't moved it to a secondary or racked it yet.


----------

